# Pictures from Cuba (mainly crocs)



## kyle (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi and i'm back from my holiday, didn't get many photos of wildlife really but i've got some so i'll show you them. 

Well we have some pictures of Terrapins which were in the hotel lobby in a massive indoor pond sort of thing. 




























Me feeding an Adult Cuban Crocodile fish on the end of a rope attached to a big stick lol.










And some more pictures of crocodiles.










































And now the best picture of all, a picture of me holiday a baby Cuban Crocodile.










All the pictures of the crocs were taken at a Crocodile breeding farm for Cuban Crocodiles so they don't become extinct because of cross breeding between them and the american alligator, and when they have enough they are going to set them free, so before anyone starts asking its not a crocodile farm or tourist attraction.

I've got some more pictures of a big iguana i saw, some big rat type things which were massive, like the size of a cat, and frogs.

There was a 6ft Boa that my Mum saw going around the hotel and a life guard caught it and let people have pictures of it on them before setting it free in the bush again but i missed that.

Alsoone day i went on a speed boat trip on some jungle streams which was amazing loads of termites and a dead terrapin and fish bones where a croc lives. There was pirranhas in the water , massive massive boas in the water, tarantulas in the trees, but i didn't see all that  another post in a bit with some more pictures.


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

ooo nice pics cuba looks intresting might have to go there now


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Great pics m8 8) 
So did you have a great holiday :?:


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

woah looks like u had one mint holiday!

i would luv to see crocs being fed, or do a death roll for real


----------



## kyle (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeh it was an amazing holiday, the beaches and sea were like the ones in the photos.
When feeding the crocs when they went after the food and missed their mouth made this amazing snapping noise.
Hermit crabs were everywhere even some quite big ones, and just as many small lizards.
The staff at the hotel didn't know the meaning of small amount, when you ask for a small amount of vodka in your coke youend up with half a glass of it :shock: 

Well heres the rest of the pictures.



















Some big rat things which were in a tree.

Baby one.









Adult one.









On a speed boat trip through the jungle/swamp.








A termite nest in a tree, they were massive you could have climbed inside of them.








The guy who drove the speed boat, he was hillarious, showing us a dead terrapins shell where a crocodile had eaten it with some fish bones on the floor.









And the massive Iguana i saw walking around the hotel it was about 3ft long head to tip of the tail.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

wow i went to cuba once i had the chances to go and feed baby wild crocs in the water from hand but i wasnt into reps then and couldnt be botherd to swim up the mangrove so stayed at the bottom with mine and my mums boat and my mum wouldnt let me drive it so the instructor tokk me for a spin and we whent practicly vertical through a short cut it was great fun
dan
o and u u wsam in the mangroves with fish that were amazing and u took handfuls of bread in the water with u and the fish ate it out ur hand
dan


----------

